# Stuffer vs. stuffer vote



## wnctracker (Oct 31, 2016)

I read through stickies and some old posts but I'd like to appeal to the masses. Put these affordable vertical stuffers in order best to worst based solely on quality.  After fighting with my kitchen aide sausage balloons I'm ready to buy one.   
A:  LEM 5 lb
B:  Kitchener 5 lb
C:  Grizzly 5 lb
D:  Vivo 7 lb
E:  ____________(wild card)

Reviews online put them here: DABC
Now I want your opinions. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stump jumper (Oct 31, 2016)

I have a LEM 5 pounder that works like a charm!

The metal gears are what sold me.

Mike


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 31, 2016)

LEM's customer service is horrible.


----------



## bena (Nov 1, 2016)

Cabela's 5# is on sale right now with metal gears for $110 from $150.


----------



## wild west (Nov 1, 2016)

I've got the 7lb vivo and it makes easy  work on everything I've tried snack sticks to summer sausage. Cleans up easy too. My in-laws have had 2 kitchener 5lb with the nylon gears that didn't last and were way harder to crank but I know others have had good luck with them


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 1, 2016)

2, LEM 5lb stuffers with metal gears

2 Dakotah water stuffers, 5 lb and custom 2 1/4lb (both 4 sale)

Hakka horizontal 7lb


----------



## daveomak (Nov 1, 2016)

That's a good deal on a stuffer.......


----------



## wnctracker (Nov 1, 2016)

5lb cabelas $110.00 metal gears  vs 5 lb LEM $125.00 metal gears  vs VIVo 7 lb metal gears $99.00

I want to last a lifetime, I plan on using it for the next 40 years :-)  Can somebody please set me straight so I can make a good choice.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 1, 2016)

Check out the Sausage Maker website ,the stuffers are a bit more expensive but built to last.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 1, 2016)

WNCTracker said:


> 5lb cabelas $110.00 metal gears  vs 5 lb LEM $125.00 metal gears  vs VIVo 7 lb metal gears $99.00
> 
> I want to last a lifetime, I plan on using it for the next 40 years :-)  Can somebody please set me straight so I can make a good choice.


I just got the Cabelas 5# Stuffer with metal gears at that price. It is identical to the LEM with just a different label. The sticker price in the store was more but they honored the online price. I've only used it once so far, but I can say I am 100% satisfied. If you have a Cabelas store near you, that will save you shipping at least, if you ship to store.


----------



## fullsmoke (Nov 1, 2016)

I have a water stuffer and wouldn't use anything eles love it !


----------



## LanceR (Nov 1, 2016)

Tracker, it's good to see that you got your registration delay taking care of.  Can't help much with your question though.  My only experience among those you've listed is the 5# LEM.  It's been a workhorse but as we usually make at least 15# at a time I'm looking for something bigger and will retire the LEM to snack sticks and other small casings.

Lance


----------



## wnctracker (Nov 2, 2016)

LanceR said:


> Tracker, it's good to see that you got your registration delay taking care of.  Can't help much with your question though.  My only experience among those you've listed is the 5# LEM.  It's been a workhorse but as we usually make at least 15# at a time I'm looking for something bigger and will retire the LEM to snack sticks and other small casings.
> 
> Lance


Thanks, it seems like the LEM is the gold standard.  That Vivo caught my eye too.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 2, 2016)

WNCTracker said:


> Thanks, it seems like the LEM is the gold standard.  That Vivo caught my eye too.



Gold standard that is the same thing as the others with a different label, higher price and crappy customer service.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/177047/is-my-lem-a-lemon


----------



## wnctracker (Nov 2, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Gold standard that is the same thing as the others with a different label, higher price and crappy customer service.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/177047/is-my-lem-a-lemon


So which would you buy then?  The cabelas?  I wonder how customer service will be with their store brand since BPS bought them?


----------



## wild west (Nov 2, 2016)

Another consideration for me is I usually make my sausage in 5lb batches. I might make 15lbs but it would be 5lb kabinosy 5lb kielbasa and 5 lbs breakfast sausage. You can't fit 5lbs in a 5 lb stuffer but you can in a 7lb


----------



## LanceR (Nov 2, 2016)

wild west said:


> You can't fit 5lbs in a 5 lb stuffer but you can in a 7lb


That's a great point we've all made or read before but often forget to mention when folks have a question about stuffers. 

I know some have an axe to grind about their Lem customer service but the two ties I dealt with them while ordering several parts to repair a buddy's overworked grinder they came through just fine.

Lance


----------



## dward51 (Nov 2, 2016)

I've been using the Kitchener with nylon gears for about 5 years now.  Now problems.  They key is not to put too much pressure on those gears when stuffing. When doing sticks, I run them "wet" so they will flow down the 3/8" tube and I also mark the screw with a sharpie to indicate where the bottom is (before adding meat).  That way I know when I'm getting close and can be extra careful on the pressure I'm putting on the gears.  Also I paid like $56 when I bought mine (the used to be less expensive and I used their coupon code).


----------



## johnnyb54 (Nov 2, 2016)

I have the LEM 5lb. stuffer and it's a workhorse. With that said I also have their #12 Big Bite grinder. I have had zero issues with their customer service. Whenever I contacted them they have always been friendly, helpful and my issues were addressed promptly. The problem in today's world is you always get that one individual that is not happy for whatever reason with someone's service. Be that food, goods or service. That one individual usually then continues to harp on their experience while most people with good experience do not post "Hey, this company came through for me". Read reviews about the product you want not only on their website but also on Amazon ( https://www.amazon.com/LEM-Products...s&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=recent&pageNumber=1 ) or other websites that sell the item your interested in.


----------



## dward51 (Nov 2, 2016)

Also eventually you will find a 5 pound stuffer is not enough.  I'm eyeing the two speed Stainless Steel Hakka 11 pound horizontal stuffer on Amazon for $143.  Seems I'm doing 10 to 15 pound batches of sticks and sausage more and more these days. The reason I'm looking at the horizontal is there will be less meat left in the bottom. The larger vertical stuffers have a larger area where it turns out for the stuffing tube to attach.














71yJoG%2BYqxL._SL1500_.jpg



__ dward51
__ Nov 2, 2016


















81CBX2TrwyL._SL1500_.jpg



__ dward51
__ Nov 2, 2016






Here you can really see what I'm talking about with the larger "turn" for the stuffing tube to attach.  I bet there will be at least 3/4 a pound of meat in that angle and in the tube after stuffing.  The LEM 2 speed has the same problem (probably come from the same plant in China).  The 5 pound vertical models do not have this issue.  Other than the gears (nylon vs metal), it appears all of these stuffers are made by the same factory and just rebranded by each of these companies.













71f-sUo0LYL._SL1500_.jpg



__ dward51
__ Nov 2, 2016


















61WHPEdpglL._SL1200_.jpg



__ dward51
__ Nov 2, 2016


----------



## ddrian (Jun 23, 2017)

Which do you prefer? Horizontal or vertical?   I cannot see how to Clean the Horizontal without taking nuts and bolts off!   On the reverse side I want to add a gear motor and a foot switch. the horizontal looks like the easiest to modify. I love my industrial style meat slicer but it is not made to clean. If I was to do it again I would have researched the clean up aspect. It is PITA to clean!

Here is a thread about cleaning a stuffer that makes me say YIKES! I want one that was thought out for function, safety, product waste and cleaning.

WHAT SAY YOU?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/259611/hakka-stuffer-cleaning-and-new-gaskets


----------



## dward51 (Jun 23, 2017)

If you happen to have a Gander Mountain store near you, they are going out of business.  The one near me has all their stuffer's and grinders at 40% off.  They had LEM and GM Store branded stuffers from 5 to 15lbs left the other day when I was in there.  Their "normal" price is pretty much full retail, but a 40% discount on a LEM with steel gears is a good deal.

Also Northern Tool has their 5 lb stuffer with the nylon gears for $59 right now.  Pair that with a $10 off $50 purchase code if you order online and pick up at local store and its $49.  The 15 lb model with steel gears is $129, and they have a $20 off $100 purchase code to get that one down to $109 (which is a bargain for a stainless steel stuffer of that size). 

I had not noticed the 15 lb on sale until today and may have to upgrade as I'm making some larger batches lately. Only drawback to me is all my accessories from the 5 lbs will not fit (5lb has a 1 9/16" horn size and 15 lb has a 2 1/16" horn size).


----------



## airmec (Jun 23, 2017)

For what it's worth I have a 7 liter Hakka that I got for Christmas that has had a few hundred lbs put through it and have no complaints. Fit and finish were top quality everything except the handle and gears is stainless. File tested the gears and they seem a good grade steel and for the price I was impressed. I really think I am extremely picky on things and this is one I could find no complaints with and it was one of the few things the wife got me that didn't go back.


----------



## ddrian (Jun 23, 2017)

airmec said:


> For what it's worth I have a 7 liter Hakka that I got for Christmas that has had a few hundred lbs put through it and have no complaints. Fit and finish were top quality everything except the handle and gears is stainless. File tested the gears and they seem a good grade steel and for the price I was impressed. I really think I am extremely picky on things and this is one I could find no complaints with and it was one of the few things the wife got me that didn't go back.


I am looking for one also. Ill look at the brand ... Does it have small tubes available?  

I like your comment about sending stuff back.

I sent the grinder back the wife got me for xmas two years back. It would not grind brisket well. I bought the Lem #12   It will grind bones
!LOL


----------



## dward51 (Jun 23, 2017)

ddrian said:


> I am looking for one also. Ill look at the brand ... Does it have small tubes available?
> 
> I like your comment about sending stuff back.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the Hakka uses the standard 2 1/16" base tubes.  You can get stainless tubes down to 10mm (for 16mm stick casings) on eBay.


----------



## airmec (Jun 24, 2017)

ddrian said:


> I am looking for one also. Ill look at the brand ... Does it have small tubes available?
> 
> I like your comment about sending stuff back.
> 
> ...


They are the 2 1/16 base they had them on amazon for it along with replacement parts got my snack stick tube at Waltons. This xmas was strange everything was something I wanted only took 25+ years of training but now there is hope


----------



## ddrian (Jun 24, 2017)

I made my decision after reading reviews and reading the 51 questions associate with the product. I liked their bearing set up for the gear shafts and the steel gears. Someone asked if smaller tube are available and they are. There were several questions about the seal leaking in the tube and several people responded NO.

I like that Parts are available.The handle is build pretty well also. I did see that these units leave meat in the bottom of the tube. There was a person speak up about taking a zip lock with a towel in it to use a cushion to push out the extra meat! Great idea!

I wanted an electric stuffer but what is available for the money was not appealing for my purpose. 

I will look for a gear motor and clutch coupling and see if I can do it myself.

Cabala's makes a black motor drive for stuffers but there were so few reviews and they were all pretty much negative that I decided pass. Also the price was ridiculous for that quality of unit.

Here is the unit that I decided on.

Really had a hard time decided between V and H but gravity won.

I have to figure out how much trim (smile) I have now and get ready for a grind in to make burger, sausage, pepperoni, snack sticks and flat jerky. 

DDR


  





































[h4]Image Unavailable[/h4]
Image not available for
Color:

  
  

























Roll over image to zoom in

HAKKA BROTHER

[h1]Hakka 7 Lb/3 L Sausage Stuffer 2 Speed Stainless Steel Vertical 5-7 Lb Sausage Maker by HAKKA BROTHER [/h1]

_4.8 out of 5 stars_  171 customer reviews 

|  51 answered questions


----------



## airmec (Jun 24, 2017)

Hakka makes a drive but honestly it's to easy even with the small meat stick tube as long as you use liquid in your mix. I use mine alone and have no problems as for the amount left in the canister it is only about 4oz and makes a nice treat as you clean or breakfast the next day. Just a word of caution when you have the handle under load don't just let go or it will come around and slap back there is no catch to keep it from turning backwards.


----------



## ddrian (Jun 24, 2017)

airmec said:


> Hakka makes a drive but honestly it's to easy even with the small meat stick tube as long as you use liquid in your mix. I use mine alone and have no problems as for the amount left in the canister it is only about 4oz and makes a nice treat as you clean or breakfast the next day. Just a word of caution when you have the handle under load don't just let go or it will come around and slap back there is no catch to keep it from turning backwards.


Thanks for the advice!   Snacks are good stuff!!!

DDR


----------



## dward51 (Jun 24, 2017)

airmec said:


> Hakka makes a drive but honestly it's to easy even with the small meat stick tube as long as you use liquid in your mix. I use mine alone and have no problems as for the amount left in the canister it is only about 4oz and makes a nice treat as you clean or breakfast the next day. Just a word of caution when you have the handle under load don't just let go or it will come around and slap back there is no catch to keep it from turning backwards.


I had heard that about the Hakka stuffers when using small tubes.  On the other hand, I don't think you want a catch.  I know I back off my handle in the opposite direction when I'm making snack sticks by myself.  I lay mine flat and cut them about 14" long with kitchen scissors as I'm stuffing them.  I usually take about 1/2 turn back to stop the meat flow as it is under pressure in the small tube.  Otherwise, I may stop, but the meat keeps on flowing!  My 5 lb Kitchener does not have enough force to slap you, it just keeps pushing meat for a few seconds.  But that 2 speed Hakka apparently does as I've seen several posts about it.  Not a reason to not get one, just something to be aware of and take a slight back crank before letting go.


----------



## ddrian (Jun 25, 2017)

dward51 said:


> I had heard that about the Hakka stuffers when using small tubes.  On the other hand, I don't think you want a catch.  I know I back off my handle in the opposite direction when I'm making snack sticks by myself.  I lay mine flat and cut them about 14" long with kitchen scissors as I'm stuffing them.  I usually take about 1/2 turn back to stop the meat flow as it is under pressure in the small tube.  Otherwise, I may stop, but the meat keeps on flowing!  My 5 lb Kitchener does not have enough force to slap you, it just keeps pushing meat for a few seconds.  But that 2 speed Hakka apparently does as I've seen several posts about it.  Not a reason to not get one, just something to be aware of and take a slight back crank before letting go.


Good point. 

I think a good smack in the head once in a while is good for yas anyway. Keep you tuned up. One time and I will learn to take the pressure off every time!  ROFLMAO. 

I think all of the machines had quirks of some kind.  I just balanced function for the dollar. 

It looks to me like most of them are made by the same company in china. The bases, handles, tubes and frames are very close to the same.


----------



## nimrod (Jun 25, 2017)

I have a 5 lbs Gander Mountain stuffer with nylon gears. So far no troubles.

Had a problem with a LEM dehydrator under warranty. One phone call, free shipping and it was fixed.

I was quite pleased with their customer service.

 Craig


----------



## ddrian (Jun 26, 2017)

Received the Stuff er today ll!!

The reviews were on the money.

I looked at what was amiable at BPS, Acadamy , and Cabelas.

This unit is made far better than I thought it would be.

I believe you get what you pay for and there is not a place where that is not true - most often..

This time I think it was of those exceptions.

Very well build.

DDR


----------

